# craftsman LT1000 won't start



## mowercrazy (May 16, 2008)

running fine until i changed the belts, put on new blades and a new battery. now, it "clicks" when i turn the key, but it just won't turn over. could it be the starter? switch? solenoid? need your advice. thanks.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I would start by charging the new battery.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree re the battery
The "click" is the solenoid energising the starter, if the battery was not fully charged (common) when supplied it will not be able to turn over.

If you have a multimeter check the voltage.


----------



## jeffd40 (Jun 9, 2008)

Battery is fully charged. What if I cannot even get a click now? The amp meter jerks negative when I turn the key.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

jeffd40 said:


> Battery is fully charged. What if I cannot even get a click now? The amp meter jerks negative when I turn the key.


Well we don't know that do we. The op never came back to tell us. It's just a guess but me thinks he forgot his user name.


----------



## rtweezy (Jan 24, 2008)

You need to check your connections at the battery, sounds like a loose connection to me.


----------



## 59thames (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know how big your motor is. I had the same problem. My 'new' battery wasn't strong enough (enough amps) to turn it over, even being fully charged. It was the same physical size as the old one. If you can get a bigger (amps) take the first new one back with you to exchange.


----------

